# Prices in Europe



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I lifted this from the Motorhome List it don't make for good reading. 8O 


"Got back from France/Spain/Portugal/Spain/France a week ago. Best gazole price I saw in France was 90cents and that was down in the Vendee somewhere. Most supermarkets seemed to be around 94 cents. Spain was around 80cents and Portugal was over 1 euro, though I saw one garage at 98cents and queues around the block. 

Food was dearer than England in France and Portugal (e.g. 2 euros for a round, small, cabbage) though some fruit was cheaper in Portugal (oranges 1.5euros for 5 kilos in the Algarve, cherries 2euros/kilo roadside stall in the far north). Meals out were even dearer than last year even in euros let alone pounds. No wonder McDonalds continue their advance. 

Spain was about the same as England if you weren't tied to UK brands. The exception was wine at 55 cents/litre for red/white/rose bricks in Lidl Spain. Drinkable and even enjoyable. Same wine in Lidl Portugal was 87cents. A similar wine though French or Italian, not Spanish, in Lidl France was 1.80 euros. 

Came back up the Atlantic coast where most aires were charging. 
Altogether noticeably dearer even than last year."


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We're just back from Brittany Don, and the difference in the prices in non-touristy interior and anywhere with foreign (to France) number plates was dramatic.

Just a couple of examples.

Cafe creme was €2.80 in many touristy areas, but inland it was as low as €1.25.

A small custard and fruit tart was €3.50 near the coast, but again inland it was €1.18 for exactly the same cake.

Couldn't believe the difference, but took full advantage . . . hence the need for a few more holes in me belt!! 8O :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We found the same in Crete a few weeks ago, couldn`t afford to get tipsy


Dave P


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that tip Dave.

If all goes well I'm planning to "road test" my neck in Portugal in September.  I'm hoping the Euro will improve against the pound sterling by then and I will plan my route via non touristy ares. Easy to do in France and Spain.

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Very true Don; the price rise is horrifying ! Italian autostrada toll charges went up on May 1st and that was a steep rise too. 

We normally bring back wine but hardly bothered this time. When I got back I got 6 bottles of my favourite plonk at our local Tesco for less than Carrefour Amiens were charging the week before.

I've altered the prices for 3 aires / sostas in the MHF database - they have all gone from 12 euros to 18 within 6 months.

We paid- and won't do it again ! - £4.50 each for a cup of coffee in a Swiss service station. 

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi G,

We have friends who sold up and started full timing about five years ago, they had a very good life style until last year but are now suffering very badly. 

They are now on a very limited income and in fact have now started to eat into their capital. 

They are in Portugal at present and can't really afford to bring the van back to the UK for its annual service and MOT. In their own words they have joined the growing band of "Free Loaders" who are at their wits end worrying how things will turn out. What was paradise five years ago is slowly turning into a nightmare. 

Don


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
Just to scare you I am parked on an ACSI discount card campsite in Switzerland - the first where we have found free wifi in almost a month - anything up to 8CHF /hour just to use a web browser at one site!! 

Although diesel is cheaper here than in France I paid 1.50 CHF last week now 1.58 (about 95p), food is horrendously expensive especially meat small chicken about £8 and anything other than very basics items about double the cost compared to France and as for eating in restaurants!!!

Site fees are typically €20 even at €15 ACSI sites as tourist tax is high plus there's a rubbish bag charge sometimes. Found a few free aires in Switzerland but mostly they cost as much as the campsites.

We baulked at trips on lake steamers and cable cars not much change from £50 each but went on to the Italian Lakes where we zigzagged across Lake Como on the ferries for €11 each for an all day ticket. Also did a food topup at an Italian supermarket before coming over the St Gotthard Pass - fantastic with still quite a lot of snow up high.

Fantastic scenery in Switzerland although its been wet today after two weeks of sunshine. 

Got a slow puncture in Italy - €120 for a new Pirelli tyre at a tyre fitters luckily just down the road from a campsite  

Now heading back west - slowly!

Steve


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Steve,

I'm beginning to wish I hadn't started this thread. 8O 8O 

Don


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Don't Come Home*

We've just been to our local CE Primary School Fete this afternoon ( roast hog and pony rides or was it roast pony and hog rides   ) and it cost us the equivalent of 4 Euros EACH to get in - no lucky programme raffle number etc etc . -nice cakes & tea ( ie 1 cake + tea = £2.50 ) - as our daughter in law commented " Was this a private school ??"

And it threatened to rain - I shudder to think about those poor souls at Stratford MH rally

How is the weather in Europe ???

Harry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Friday. 
Just been for a look round St. Mere Eglise. The whole place is packed with people in new repro uniforms of all nations smelling of mustiness and cardboard boxes. 

The main square has many cheap French food tents and long queue's of military looking personal with plastic beer in hand waiting to get served. Bit of a carnival atmosphere where the locals are cashing in on the last big date. 

Sad really.

Sat. Just tried to get to Colville sur Mer where Obama is going to be. The whole place is cordened off for about 5 miles in any direction. So went back to St. Mere Eglise for more of the same as yesterday only more so.
Absolutely packed with thousands of people in uniforms from all countries. 40's music and dancing. Lines of tables and then later chairs in the square. Must have been 200 + Harley Davison bikes there as well. 

Chips €2 and €4, sausages €3.20 and beer €2 and €4 treat out.

Off to Le Mans tomorrow. Sunday. For a whole week of peace and quiet..!!!!

We are just watching the BBC coverage at Arowmanches and I'm appalled at all the dignitaries standing under cover while all the old soldiers and sailors are having to stand out in the rain.

We saw no rain at all till we came home to Portbail.

Ray.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am in the champagne region of France and quite surprised at the cost of everything (apart from wine ) cheapest unleaded I have seen is 1.22 euro per litre and the local markets are very expensive, even more so than carrefore,eg 2 small peices of fish and a handful of prawns 25 euros

loddy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We were in the Dordogne last week and confirm what has been put above, cheapest Gazoil was €0.929 and most expensive we saw €1.22 - which we did not buy! LPG was €0.57 per litre.

Food very expensive, we used markets and still expensive, L'Eclerc OK if you eat local food. Mussels were cheap! Retaurants do formule menu at lunchtime (12.00 - 2.00 only) and we found good 3 courses for €8 each. 
Wine OK in hypermarket €4 - 5 bought good local red wine.

There is no answer, although we have arranged for a free site for part of the summer in one village by talking to the Mayor who's decision goes!

We will have to grin and bear it for holiday, but will curtail trips etc and use bikes!

Dave


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We paid- and won't do it again ! - £4.50 each for a cup of coffee in a Swiss service station.


You should get yourself a motorhome with a cooker and buy a kettle.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I'd welcome any feedback regarding general prices from members touring Eastern Europe, specifically Czech Republic, Poland, Slovakia, Hungary in comparison to the Euro-zone.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

derek500 said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > We paid- and won't do it again ! - £4.50 each for a cup of coffee in a Swiss service station.
> ...


Do you know...I never thought of that ! I wondered what that funny cupboard in the corner was for.

When my son was 6 he threw a strop and refused to get out of the van as we went through Switzerland. He can say now that he's never set foot in Switzerland but he has been there. After this we're going to do the same thing.

G


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> We are just watching the BBC coverage at Arowmanches and I'm appalled at all the dignitaries standing under cover while all the old soldiers and sailors are having to stand out in the rain.


Yes I noticed that as well,ray.
.................................................................,

eg 2 small peices of fish and a handful of prawns 25 euros,that's a terrible price loddy,I just hope when we go we are getting more Euro's for our pound otherwise we may have to Holiday *this* side of the channel.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Prices*

Hi

For the purpose of the conversion, I am working on 1.10 euro to the pound. This was available as cash at the post office yesterday.

Diesel in Calais at the BP place I gnerally use - 0.999 euro per litre - so about 90p - that's a good 13p per litre less than I paid yesterday in Ashby.

Diesel in Luxembourg - 0.841 euro per litre - about 76p.

Tolls - we must avoid them like the plague. I am off to Tuscany soon and am hopeful of less than a tenner on tolls each way.

Food shopping - we are up against two things here - rising food prices and the duff euro rate. Where food is concerned, I buy what I like and to hell with the price. I would rather have French butter than Lurpak! I will however cut a cost elsewhere - such as by sleeping at the Calais ferry terminal rather than a Calais campsite.

Russell


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes all the above noted.
We are off to France in a few week and I noted the other day that the PO was giving around 109E to 1£ which is about 10% less than we got last year.
I am budgeting on about a 10% increase for my total holiday costing.
I will be mostly using aires with the occasional municipal camp site with nearly zero in tolls.
But if it does cost more, there is nothing that we can really do about it as it will cost what it costs.
We mostly cook in or outside the M/H and we have the full size fridge and it will be rammed full.
Our last years holiday for 18 nights cost £800 inc ferry & Red Pennant.
I expect under £1000 for this year as our ferry cost less.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Grath said:


> Yes all the above noted.
> We are off to France in a few week and I noted the other day that the PO was giving around 109E to 1£ which is about 10% less than we got last year.
> I am budgeting on about a 10% increase for my total holiday costing.
> I will be mostly using aires with the occasional municipal camp site with nearly zero in tolls.
> ...


We are also off to France in July and agree with most of the points Grath has made except we don't have a large fridge!
I intend to make good use of Aires and I am hoping there will be plenty of space given the current exchange rate. We intend to make good use of the bikes and walk more than usual. We are vegetarians, so therefore we have no option but to self cater in France.  
Having to watch the pennies I hope I can spend slightly less than Grath during my 23 day tour.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

orian said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Yes all the above noted.
> ...


The £800 that we spent last year included Red Pennant which I think was around £120 and our ferry which from memory was either £87 or £107 and then around £250 for fuel and £20 in tolls.
If you deduct all of the above you will see that we had under £400 for spending money & extra food that we had to buy.
I did not think that was bad at all.


By the way, although I said that I expect a 10% increase this year, or maybe up to £1000.
I would like to spend only the same as last year, but I wont spoil the holiday for a few quid.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Grath said:


> orian said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Hi Grath,
I am not making this into some sort of competition but my crossing this year will be about £120, fuel about £300 and no tolls. Other costs beyond food depends on the exchange rate nearer the time.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Very true Don; the price rise is horrifying ! Italian autostrada toll charges went up on May 1st and that was a steep rise too.
> G


Morning G,

I was interested in your comment about the steep rise in Italian Autostrada tolls.

In January on our aborted trip to Turkey we paid €1.70 and €2.20 on the A9 Milan-Como Autostrada. As you mentioned Switzerland and the high price of coffee I just wondered if you used the same route if so I would be interested in what toll you paid.

When we use the Brindisi-Igoumenitsa ferry crossing we usually have two night stops on the A1/A14 Autostrada from Milan to Bari the toll has been around the €42-€46 mark for the last couple of years. I don't suppose you went that far.

I use to have a site for checking Italian tolls but I can't find it.

Regards

Don


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

orian said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > orian said:
> ...


Hi Orian,
nor me, I was just stating what we had done and hope to do as I understood that you were. sorry if it came out wrong.
What I cant understand is why the prices seem to have gone up so much  
Yes we are in a recession and the exchange rate is about 10% down but prices in Europe have been reported to have increased by much more than that.
Have the Europeans had a mega pay rise?
I doubt it :wink:
Just remembered.
When we got our Euro's last year, the exchange rate had already fallen by about 10% this meaning that prices are probably 20% higher than last year.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we returned from france,belgium and holland last week we got diesel in brugge for €0.89. a new camp site near renasse holland €15 with acsi card also found a free aire @ sas van gent holland/belgium border


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

You have to weigh up the cost of a Happy do what you want to do holiday,with a miserable penny pinching holiday that when its finished you'll wish you had done differently.
I have experienced both & I know which one I prefer,...when's it going to get better???


Be happy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> In January on our aborted trip to Turkey we paid €1.70 and €2.20 on the A9 Milan-Como Autostrada.


Hi Don...we came through Switzerland on the A2 ( Basel, Gotthard, Chiasso/Como) and then on to Milan. This was the beginning of April - before the price rise and I have written in the trip diary that:

" I seem to have been bleeding money all day with the usual dollops of 1.70 euros at toll stations from the Italian border to Milan. We are supposed to be a class 2 vehicle and I had to argue that with one young lady brought out of her lair at an automatic toll booth as they wanted to charge us 2.30 euros as if we were class 3 "

We then went south to Naples using the A1 when on autostrada and noticed the price rise coming back up north again from notices on the toll booths warning that it would happen on 1st May. I didn't keep a track of tolls paid.

Not a lot of light shed I'm afraid !

An example of the Swiss prices: we wanted to Skype father-in-law and needed a strong signal to do so - not available at the campsite- so stopped at a McDonald's beyond Basel. We needed electricity so, as it was lunchtime, we decided on a couple of Big Macs and coffee inside. The bill was 30 Swiss francs, which, when we got outside and I translated it, was £17.80. I don't know how much it would be in UK but bet it is not that price.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy tolls*

Don

I have been charged various prices between the Swiss border and Milan via the A8/9. I am posting a new thread re Italian tolls with links to the calculators.

Russell


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

moblee said:


> You have to weigh up the cost of a Happy do what you want to do holiday,with a miserable penny pinching holiday that when its finished you'll wish you had done differently.
> I have experienced both & I know which one I prefer,...when's it going to get better???
> 
> Be happy


Total agree as long as you can afford, however if money was a little tight, I would rather have a penny pinching holiday in the sun than no holiday or a holiday in the rain.
I think in these uncertain times it is a mater of compromise.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We've just come back from a week in the Picos de Europa and the Asturian coast. 

The majority of our food we took with us and we topped up with fruit and veg in a supermarket a couple of times. 

We very rarely eat or drink out, however, we had a great three course 'menu del dia' with wine in the plaza by Burgos cathedral on the way back. 22€. 

Total for the holiday was 90€ for six nights on ACSI sites, 130€ for diesel, 28€ for the cable car at Fuente De and 22€ for the meal in Burgos. 

We parked for free in the car park at the wonderful town of Burgo de Osma in Soria on the way there and back. 

I don't count the other food as we'd have eaten the same at home!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Money saving hints;

If you are going to have a cup of coffee when out sightseeing and don't actually need to sit down then stand at the bar- coffee then is about 80 c per cup rather than 3 euros. You can always sit down somewhere else and you've got the use of the loo in your 80 c

Take a cheap set of disposable knives and forks and some wet wipes and buy picnic lunches where the students go or from a supermarket and have them in the local park with the rest of the lunchtime population.

Look out for the Flunch / Autogrill type restaurants in town and eat there. Self service and nothing fancy but good quality food, you don't sit with English tourists and prices are very reasonable. Excellent one in - of all places- the very smart Galleria Victor Emmanuel in Milan ( immediately to the right of the entrance from the Duomo side -wonderful views), another on the quay below the Rialto bridge in Venice ( right bank) and many more in lovely places.

When you do eat out ask for the recipe and then reproduce it in your own kitchen while you still have access to the local ingredients. 

Take your own large bottle to the local wine coop and refill it for a fraction of the price of pre-bottled stuff.

Every little helps....

G


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

I am sat in a Swedish lakeside campsite enjoying the best of Scandanavia. Diesel here is 11.5 SEK thats about 1.15€ or £1.05 a litre. But this thread seems to be loosing its way. Surely we bought our motorhome to travel and enjoy the world. My 8 year van has been around the middle east, to Beijing and back and across Russia. If I worried about every penny I would stay at home. 

I don't intend leaving anything for my kids, they all have good jobs and are well settled. So I am doing all the things I planned.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

My son has just returned from England and almost the first thing he said was "Its very expensive over there" I guess that is because the young ones like to party and its much cheaper here in Spain because booze is much cheaper. We have it sorted on where to buy food. Some supermarkets are cheap with certain items and others cheaper with different items so we buy where the deal is best. When friends and fellow MHF members visited Spain last winter I got them on to Panga fish. A boneless white fish a bit like sole. Can be cooked many ways but is nice poached in silver foil with onions and mushrooms. Douse in virgin olive oil and cover with herbs. In the oven for twenty minutes and then serve. The cost for two fillets approx 1.90 euros in Mercadona. Add some rice or boiled potatoes and you have a meal for two costing around two euros . A bottle of wine which tastes nice can be bought for one euro. Petrol is cheaper at eroski and there are so many wild camping places that living can be very cheap. I know a spanish lady who travels solo due to very bad luck is short of money but survives by buying carefully and wild camping permanently. She has many friends in the motorhome community who keep an eye on her to ensure her safety and she eats well. So there is always a way to save without going too short its just a case of asking around to see what others do. We believe its still cheaper to live over here in the sun than in the UK.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I've thanked you for that post C7KEN very refreshing, it shows that you can have a good meal for two with wine for about 3/4 Euro's,can still be done.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Moblee
I was hoping that MHF members Murial & Colin (Nomad) and Linda & Malcolm (Maclan) would see this post and back me up on how nice Panga can be. And at that price its a great buy. Even those who are not keen on fish seem to really like it. Stir fry's , Fahitas, Spagbol etc are all really cheap and great for motorhomes where space is restricted. My spanish solo lady friend also makes chinese tea. The ingredients can be bought from arab shops which apparently are all over. This is something i'm looking into now as its very nice and costs little


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Grath said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > You have to weigh up the cost of a Happy do what you want to do holiday,with a miserable penny pinching holiday that when its finished you'll wish you had done differently.
> ...


Hi Grath,
I was only joking about the competition. It seems we have a similar approach to holidays.
We sat down after Christmas and compared the likely cost of a holiday in France with one in the UK. Diesel is cheaper in France, I won't use tolls, I don't expect to use campsites (although we still pay a small fee for the better Aires), we like the change of lifestyle, cheaper wine (I hope) and finally the weather down south is usually better and we can enjoy outdoor activities that don't cost very much.
I don't intend to come home miserable and yes it is a balance between what you can afford and what you might like to do. C'est la vie.


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh Ken you are sooo right about PANGA - brill fish and so cheap. Generally, fish is still THE buy here in Spain and we live predominantly on fish and shell fish. Mercadona for fish. No one should knock Lidl - really good fresh veg, fruit and try their "make your own pizza" in the fridge section add tinned tuna, jar mushrooms and grated cheese (all Lidl) fantastic.!

I know it has become more expensive here but overall we still couldn't face the household bills in UK. Our council tax - 250 euros per annum, water about 100 euros pa. Heating - obviously less and we leave all windows and doors open so don't bother too much with air conditioning. 8)


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

We have been buying Panga for 3 years, 3euros 90 cents per kilo is the cheapest we have paid. Great fish.


John


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi karenmac
My wife tells me that Panga is on special offer at Consum right now. Maybe we should post on here saving tips for members visiting spain because it seems that some never seem to see the good deals. If they were to buy spanish produce instead of always looking for english they would save quite a lot. If they are more comfortable buying with an english label the Iceland at La Marina sells different sauces at quite reasonable prices so using only chicken or mince the different tasting dishes that can be made at low cost is amazing. Buying cornetto's at iceland makes for a cheap pudding  Have you come across the chino tea the spanish lady (Isabelle) brews. Its real nice so I plan to find out from her what I need and where is a handy arab shop to buy it. I will then post on here the info


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Panga / Pangasius in Germany aka Vietnamese River Cobbler or grey catfish is available - and has been for a long time- at UK supermarkets like Tesco. It's usually the cheapest of the white fish ( though it is slightly pink) and is very good as a cod substitute in Portuguese cod. 

There has been a lot of fuss recently- how justified I know not- that it is high in industrial toxins from the rivers in which it is raised.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping*

There is of course something more than price - something money can't buy.

I am pitched in the UK and paying £11.30 per night. I could be sat at Camping Butterfly and paying about £13 per night, but of course I would be close to the cities of Verona, Venice, able to paddle in Lake Garda and so on. Priceless!

Russell


----------

